

IoT for the music world - bootec
https://healthystrings.com

======
k-mcgrady
Interesting idea. I think you should push the marketing more towards expensive
classical instruments and vintage instrument owners. I think they would be
most likely to use it. As a guitarist I could never see myself using this
unless I had a vintage guitar rare enough that it spent a lot of time in
storage.

